# بولس حرامي كنايس .....كان مختل عقلياُ (رداُ علي مقالة عمر بن الخطاب)



## M O' M E N (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ان قولتلكم قبل كده ان اللي بيشتم ده انسان ضعيف

والله الذي لا اله غيره انا كل ما ادخل منتدي مسيحي واشوف العضاء فيه بيشتموا سواء في الصحابه او في الدين نفسه انا بفرح واحس ان انا علي حق وديني حق ورسول الله حق والجنة حق والنار حق والملائكة حق 

خد عندك شوف عمك بولس حرامي الكنايس ولو الحاجات دي مش مكتوبه في الأنجيل اللي اشك انه يكون مع حد فيكم دلوقتي 

بولص الكذاب

*لا يوحى له*
1Cor:7:25: 25. واما العذارى فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهنّ ولكنني اعطي رأيا كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا. 
*اضطهد المسيح*
Acts:9:4: 4 فسقط على الارض وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني. 
Acts:9:5: 5 فقال من انت يا سيد.فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. 
*بولص حرامي كنائس*
Acts:8:3: 3 واما شاول فكان يسطو على الكنيسة وهو يدخل البيوت ويجر رجالا ونساء ويسلمهم الى السجن 
1Cor:2:2: 2 لاني لم أعزم ان اعرف شيئا بينكم الا يسوع المسيح واياه مصلوبا. (SVD)
Rom:16:25: 25. وللقادر ان يثبتكم حسب انجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب اعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الازمنة الازلية  
*كاذب*
Rom:3:7: 7 فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ. 
*شريك*
1Cor:9:23: 23 وهذا انا افعله لاجل الانجيل لاكون شريكا فيه. 
*شرير*
Rom:7:23: 23 ولكني ارى ناموسا آخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي. 
2Cor:12:7: 7 ولئلا ارتفع بفرط الاعلانات اعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا ارتفع. 
*أصله غير معروف*
Acts:22:3 3. انا رجل يهودي ولدت في طرسوس كيليكية ولكن ربيت في هذه المدينة مؤدبا عند رجلي غمالائيل على تحقيق الناموس الابوي وكنت غيورا للّه كما انتم جميعكم اليوم. 
*تناقض رواية رؤيته للمسيح*
Acts:26:14: 14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. 
Acts:9:7: 7 واما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون احدا. 
Acts:22:9: 9 والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني.  
Acts:26:14: 14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. 
*على مزاجه*
Heb:6 1. لذلك ونحن تاركون كلام بداءة المسيح لنتقدم الى الكمال غير واضعين ايضا اساس التوبة من الاعمال الميتة والايمان بالله 
*يعلم الردة*
Acts:21:21: 21 وقد أخبروا عنك انك تعلّم جميع اليهود الذين بين الامم الارتداد عن موسى قائلا ان لا يختنوا اولادهم ولا يسلكوا حسب العوائد. 
التلاميذ يعرفون خبثه
Acts:19:30: 30 ولما كان بولس يريد ان يدخل بين الشعب لم يدعه التلاميذ. 
*يدين الملائكة*
1Cor:6:3: 3 ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة.


----------



## Michael (4 أكتوبر 2006)

غباء مفحم كالعادة

فين كلمة كذب دى 

انا عاوز كلمة كذب دى زى ما هى موجودة بتحليل الكذب عندكم فى ثلاث حالات

يالاة يا شاطر العب غيرها


----------



## M O' M E N (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*اوعى تقولي ان نظرك ضعيف ازعل*




> كاذب
> Rom7: 7 فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد (بكذبي) لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ.



كل ده مافيش كذب بص كويس ..............................ايووووووووووووووووووووه اهه


----------



## deko11 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

وكذاب بشهادته هو شخصيا

اذا كان صدق الله يزداد بكذبي فلماذا ادان


----------



## deko11 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

هو نفسه معترف بالكذب على الله 
ياسبحان الله


----------



## M O' M E N (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شوفت .................... طب الف مبروك ياسيدي*

يا عم دي وضحة زي الشمس .................... حرام عليكم

وعلي فكرة انا مش بحب الأسلوب ده في الكلام بس انتوا اللي اضطرتوني لكدة

ياريت محدش يشتم علي الصحابة وياريت محدش يشتم خالص

وخللي اسلوبنا متحضر ................... يمكن نوصل لحاجه عشان احنا مش في حرب


----------



## Scofield (4 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا هجاوبك على نقتطين أنا أقدر أجاوبك عليهم و الباقى لأخوتى ليس لانى لست أعلم و لكنهم يستطيعون شرحهم و توصيلهم لك أكثر منى
اضطهد المسيح
Acts:9:4: 4 فسقط على الارض وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني. 
Acts:9:5: 5 فقال من انت يا سيد.فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس. 
بولص حرامي كنائس
Acts:8 3 واما شاول فكان يسطو على الكنيسة وهو يدخل البيوت ويجر رجالا ونساء ويسلمهم الى السجن 
1Cor2: 2 لاني لم أعزم ان اعرف شيئا بينكم الا يسوع المسيح واياه مصلوبا. (SVD)
Rom25: 25. وللقادر ان يثبتكم حسب انجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب اعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الازمنة الازلية 


أنا أوافقك هذا وكلامك سليم 100% ولكن لو نظرت للآيات جيدا ستجد أسم "شاول" و على فكرة أنت اللى كاتبها يعنى مجبتش حاجة من عندى.المهم شاول ده كان يهودى من أصل رومانى و كان متعصب لدينه و كان يقتل و يسرق و يفعل أى شئ لاتهاض المسيحين و فى يوم من الايام كان فى طريقه لدمشق ليحارب المسيحين هناك و ظهر له الله "المسيح" و كان نور الله عظيم حتى أنه وقع على الأرض و أصبح لا يبصر وسمع صوت يقول له "شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني" فقال له "من انت يا سيد.فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس." و بعدها قال له الرب أن يذهب إلى حنانيا و هناك سوف تشفى عيناه و يرجع له بصره و بالفعل ذهب إلى هناك و عندما صلى له حنانيا وقعت قشور من عين شاول و أصبح يتبع المسيح و تغير اسمه إلى بولس. وهناك فرق بين أنسان لا يعرف المسيح و يفعل ذلك و أنسان عرف المسيح و تاب عن ذلك . والسيد المسيح قال "من منكم بلا خطيئة فليبكتنى عليها" "ليس احدا يعمل خلاصا ليس ولا واحد" يعنى كلنا خطائين و مفيش حد بلا خطيئة غير الله الذى هو السيد المسيح.وهناك آية أيضا تقول "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد."


----------



## Scofield (4 أكتوبر 2006)

وبعدين ما فيه ناس كتير فى بداية الأسلام قتلت مسلمين و حاربت نبيك و بعدها أسلمت زى خالد بن الوليد بس لما دخل أكيد أتغير صح ولا لا


----------



## M O' M E N (4 أكتوبر 2006)

وهو مش بعد ما عرف المسيح برده قال



> على مزاجه
> Heb:6 1. لذلك ونحن تاركون كلام بداءة المسيح لنتقدم الى الكمال غير واضعين ايضا اساس التوبة من الاعمال الميتة والايمان بالله



خالد بن الوليد قال كده برده

وبعدين مافيش واحد من الصحابه قبل الأسلام اتعرف عنه السرقة او الكذب 

لكن بولس باشا دي كانت في دمه

ولذلك لايؤتمن


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شوفوا يا مسلميين

بقوة المسيح مستعد ادمر شبهاتكم دى بس هل فى راجل فيكم يرد على موضوع عمر بن الخطاب؟؟؟

لو فيكوا راجل يرد يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم



> *لا يوحى له
> *1Cor:7:25: 25. واما العذارى فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهنّ ولكنني اعطي رأيا كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا.


 
هذا وحى الله يا جهلاء خرج بصورة رأى بولس يا جاهل انت و هو



> *اضطهد المسيح
> *Acts:9:4: 4 فسقط على الارض وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.
> Acts:9:5: 5 فقال من انت يا سيد.فقال الرب انا يسوع الذي انت تضطهده.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس.


 
انار الله حياته و فتح عن عينيه و ازال القشور فأبصر نور المسيح العظيم و لم يتمسك باباطل يا أهل الباطل


> *بولص حرامي كنائس
> *Acts:8:3: 3 واما شاول فكان يسطو على الكنيسة وهو يدخل البيوت ويجر رجالا ونساء ويسلمهم الى السجن


 
تغيرت حياته باكملها و اصبح اكبر مبشر بالمسيحية و تحمل العذاب و الالام من اجل اسم السيد المسيح حتى انه لم يعز رقبته عنه


> *كاذب
> *Rom:3:7: 7 فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ


 
حتى معنى الكلام لا تفقهونه يا جهلاء؟؟؟

انه يفترض يا جاهل انت و هو انه سيكون كاذب و لكنه لم يقل انا كاذب يا جاهل....و حتى ان كان كاذب فهو انسان معرض للخطأ و غير معصوم و ليس كالمعصوم الذى يحلل الكذب فى ثلاث حالات!!!!!!!!


> *شريك
> *1Cor:9:23: 23 وهذا انا افعله لاجل الانجيل لاكون شريكا فيه.


 
جهلاء لا يفقهون شيئا

ان كلمة الانجيل لا تعنى كتابا مكتوبا يا هذا و لم تأت بمعنى كتاب فى الاسفار المقدسة يا هذا بل الانجيل هو شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه فهو الخبر السار الذى استعلن لنا فبأرادته ان يكون شريكا فى الانجيل اى ان يكون مع المسيح.


> *شرير
> *Rom:7:23: 23 ولكني ارى ناموسا آخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي.
> 2Cor:12:7: 7 ولئلا ارتفع بفرط الاعلانات اعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا ارتفع


 
ان كنت تسمى من يقاوم شهوات جسده و من يقاوم الخطية و من يطلب من الله اعانته للأنتصار على ادنى درجات الشر و هو الفكر فماذا تقول عن من تزوج ب 9 زوجات و زنى مع اربعة اخرين بل و انجب ابناء حرام منهم ابراهيم و حلل الزنى.....ماذا تقول عنه؟؟؟



> *أصله غير معروف
> *Acts:22:3 3. انا رجل يهودي ولدت في طرسوس كيليكية ولكن ربيت في هذه المدينة مؤدبا عند رجلي غمالائيل على تحقيق الناموس الابوي وكنت غيورا للّه كما انتم جميعكم اليوم.


 
لقد ترك أهله يا هذا و ذهب ليتعلم عند اكبر معلم للناموس و الشريعة فى اورشاليم غمالائيل يا هذا اما مجهول النسب و مجهول الاب فهو شخص اخر قد يكون ظل فى بطن والدته اربع سنوات....زمانه خلل!!!



> *تناقض رواية رؤيته للمسيح
> *Acts:26:14: 14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس.
> Acts:9:7: 7 واما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون احدا.
> Acts:22:9: 9 والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني.
> Acts:26:14: 14 فلما سقطنا جميعنا على الارض سمعت صوتا يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني.صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس.


 
ان التناقض هو من يقول انه خلق الارض فى ست ايام و يرجع يقول خلقها فى ثمانية ايام يا هذا اما اصدقاء بولس فحين يقول لم ينظروا احدا اى المقصود شخصا و لكنهم رأوا النور و حين يقول سمعوا الصوت فهم سمعوا صوتا و لكن لم يميزوا هذا الصوت و لم يسمعوا جيدا يا هذا و راجع الفعل فى اليونانية فى الروايتين.



> *على مزاجه
> *Heb:6 1. لذلك ونحن تاركون كلام بداءة المسيح لنتقدم الى الكمال غير واضعين ايضا اساس التوبة من الاعمال الميتة والايمان بالله


 
أمن يحث الناس على الوصول الى ارضاء الله و ان يحثهم على التقدم الى الكمال يكون على مزاجه يا هذا؟؟؟

نعم فمن يرى ان من يحرم ما احله الله له ماشى (مش على مزاجه) يصبح بولس ماشى (على مزاجه).....منطق محترم فعلا



> *يعلم الردة
> *Acts:21:21: 21 وقد أخبروا عنك انك تعلّم جميع اليهود الذين بين الامم الارتداد عن موسى قائلا ان لا يختنوا اولادهم ولا يسلكوا حسب العوائد


 
لقد كان يبشر برسالة الخلاص المقدمة من الكلمة المتجسد الذى قبل كل انواع الاهانات و الظلم و العذاب من اجل البشر ليتركوا تقديس يوم السب و يقدسوا رب السبت نفسه.



> *يدين الملائكة
> *1Cor:6:3: 3 ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة.


 
الملائكة الساقطين يا هذا اى الشيطاين فلا تتخيل اننا نؤمن بشياطين نعان عليها فتسلم مثل شيطان رسولك يا هذا.

*الان هل فيكم راجل يرد على موضوع عمر بن الخطاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## deko11 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

زعم بولس أنه لقي المسيح بعد ثلاث سنوات من رفعه، حين كان متجهاً إلى دمشق، لكن عند التحقيق في قصة رؤية بولس للمسيح يتبين أنها إحدى كذبات بولس وأوهامه، ودليل لذلك يتضح بالمقارنة بين روايات القصة في العهد الجديد، حيث وردت القصة ثلاث مرات: 
أولاها في أعمال الرسل (9/3-22)، من رواية لوقا أو كاتب سفر الأعمال 
والثانية من كلام بولس في خطبته أمام الشعب (انظر أعمال 22/6-11)، 
والثالثة أيضاً من رواية بولس أمام الملك أغريباس (انظر أعمال 26/12-18)، كما أشار بولس للقصة في مواضع متعددة في رسائله.
ولدى دراسة القصة في مواضعها الثلاث يتبين تناقضها في مواضع:
1- جاء في الرواية الأولى (أعمال 9) "وأما الرجال المسافرون معه، فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أعمال 9/7)، بينما جاء في الرواية الثانية (أعمال 22): "المسافرون لم يسمعوا الصوت" (أعمال 22/9)، فهل سمع المسافرون الصوت؟ أم لم يسمعوه؟.
2- جاء في الرواية الأولى والثانية أن المسيح طلب من بولس أن يذهب إلى دمشق حيث سيخبَر هناك بالتعليمات: "قال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك: ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل" (أعمال 9/6)،" قلت ماذا أفعل يا رب؟ فقال لي الرب: قم واذهب إلى دمشق وهناك يقال لك عن جميع ما ترتب لك أن تفعل" (أعمال 22/10)، بينما يذكر بولس في الرواية الثالثة (أعمال 26) أن المسيح أخبره بتعليماته بنفسه، فقد قال له: "قم وقف على رجليك، لأني لهذا ظهرت لك، لأنتخبك خادماً وشاهداً بما رأيت وبما سأظهر لك به، منقذاً إياك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أرسلك إليهم" (أعمال26/16-18).
3- جاء في الرواية الثانية أن المسافرين مع بولس "نظروا النور وارتعبوا" (أعمال 22/9)، لكنه في الرواية الأولى يقول: "ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أعمال 9/7).
4- جاء في الرواية الأولى والثانية أن بولس "وحده سقط على الأرض" (أعمال 9/4)، بينما المسافرون وقفوا، وفي الرواية الثالثة أن الجميع سقطوا، فقد جاء فيها "سقطنا جميعاً على الأرض" (أعمال 26/14).
5- جاء في الرواية الأولى "أن نوراً أبرق حوله من السماء" (أعمال 9/3)، ومثله في الرواية الثانية (انظر أعمال 22/6)، غير أن الرواية الثالثة تقول: "أبرق حولي وحول الذاهبين معي" (أعمال 26/13).
فحدث بهذه الأهمية في تاريخ بولس ثم النصرانية لا يجوز أن تقع فيه مثل هذه الاختلافات، يقول اللواء أحمد عبد الوهاب: "إن تقديم شهادتين مثل هاتين (الرواية الأولى والثالثة) أمام محكمة ابتدائية في أي قضية، ولتكن حادثة بسيطة من حوادث السير على الطرق لكفيل برفضهما معاً، فما بالنا إذا كانت القضية تتعلق بعقيدة يتوقف عليها المصير الأبدي للملايين من البشر"، إذ بعد هذه الحادثة أصبح شاول الرسول بولس مؤسس المسيحية الحقيقي.


----------



## deko11 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

انار الله حياته و فتح عن عينيه و ازال القشور فأبصر نور المسيح العظيم و لم يتمسك باباطل يا أهل الباطل

بولس هو الباطل يأتباع الباطل
وانا بينتلك كذب بولس
تناقض رهيييييييب في رواياته
بولس ولا عمره شاف المسيح


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

> 1- جاء في الرواية الأولى (أعمال 9) "وأما الرجال المسافرون معه، فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أعمال 9/7)، بينما جاء في الرواية الثانية (أعمال 22): "المسافرون لم يسمعوا الصوت" (أعمال 22/9)، فهل سمع المسافرون الصوت؟ أم لم يسمعوه؟.


 
تم الرد



> 2- جاء في الرواية الأولى والثانية أن المسيح طلب من بولس أن يذهب إلى دمشق حيث سيخبَر هناك بالتعليمات: "قال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك: ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل" (أعمال 9/6)،" قلت ماذا أفعل يا رب؟ فقال لي الرب: قم واذهب إلى دمشق وهناك يقال لك عن جميع ما ترتب لك أن تفعل" (أعمال 22/10)، بينما يذكر بولس في الرواية الثالثة (أعمال 26) أن المسيح أخبره بتعليماته بنفسه، فقد قال له: "قم وقف على رجليك، لأني لهذا ظهرت لك، لأنتخبك خادماً وشاهداً بما رأيت وبما سأظهر لك به، منقذاً إياك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أرسلك إليهم" (أعمال26/16-18)


 
هذا جهل منك لأنه لا تناقض بين الروايتين لأنه بعد ذهابه الى دمشق عند حنانيا كان ينبغى ان يصوم و يصلى و من ثم صلى له حنانيا فسقطت عن عينيه غمامة كقشور و بعدها كان يجب ان يهرب من المدينة مع اصدقاء له و هذا هو المقصود  يا اجهل الجهال



> 3- جاء في الرواية الثانية أن المسافرين مع بولس "نظروا النور وارتعبوا" (أعمال 22/9)، لكنه في الرواية الأولى يقول: "ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أعمال 9/7).


 
و هل النور احد يا جاهل؟؟؟ تم الرد



> 4- جاء في الرواية الأولى والثانية أن بولس "وحده سقط على الأرض" (أعمال 9/4)، بينما المسافرون وقفوا، وفي الرواية الثالثة أن الجميع سقطوا، فقد جاء فيها "سقطنا جميعاً على الأرض" (أعمال 26/14).


 
اعمال 4:9

فسقط على الارض وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني

فين وحده دى يا مدلس؟؟؟



> 5- جاء في الرواية الأولى "أن نوراً أبرق حوله من السماء" (أعمال 9/3)، ومثله في الرواية الثانية (انظر أعمال 22/6)، غير أن الرواية الثالثة تقول: "أبرق حولي وحول الذاهبين معي" (أعمال 26/13).


 
و هل قوله الابراق حوله ينفى الابراق حول الاخريين؟؟؟هل قال ابرق حولى فقط يا هذا؟؟؟



> فحدث بهذه الأهمية في تاريخ بولس ثم النصرانية لا يجوز أن تقع فيه مثل هذه الاختلافات، يقول اللواء أحمد عبد الوهاب: "إن تقديم شهادتين مثل هاتين (الرواية الأولى والثالثة) أمام محكمة ابتدائية في أي قضية، ولتكن حادثة بسيطة من حوادث السير على الطرق لكفيل برفضهما معاً، فما بالنا إذا كانت القضية تتعلق بعقيدة يتوقف عليها المصير الأبدي للملايين من البشر"، إذ بعد هذه الحادثة أصبح شاول الرسول بولس مؤسس المسيحية الحقيقي.


 
انا مالى باللواء بتاعك؟؟؟

فين التناقضات؟؟؟

انت ناقل شبهة واهية اترد عليها الف مرة


----------



## M O' M E N (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*روح قول الكلام ده لحد تاني*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه


 
فى حد بيزغزغك ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## دانى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك يافادى على ردودك الحلوة

فلما رآه يسوع انه اجاب _*بعقل*_ قال له لست بعيدا عن ملكوت الله 

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## deko11 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

للأسف يافادي انت ماردتش على حاجه

1- جاء في الرواية الأولى (أعمال 9) "وأما الرجال المسافرون معه، فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أعمال 9/7)، بينما جاء في الرواية الثانية (أعمال 22): "المسافرون لم يسمعوا الصوت" (أعمال 22/9)، فهل سمع المسافرون الصوت؟ أم لم يسمعوه؟. 


سمعوا الصوت ولا لا؟؟؟ عايز رد 


2- جاء في الرواية الأولى والثانية أن المسيح طلب من بولس أن يذهب إلى دمشق حيث سيخبَر هناك بالتعليمات: "قال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك: ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل" (أعمال 9/6)،" قلت ماذا أفعل يا رب؟ فقال لي الرب: قم واذهب إلى دمشق وهناك يقال لك عن جميع ما ترتب لك أن تفعل" (أعمال 22/10)، بينما يذكر بولس في الرواية الثالثة (أعمال 26) أن المسيح أخبره بتعليماته بنفسه، فقد قال له: "قم وقف على رجليك، لأني لهذا ظهرت لك، لأنتخبك خادماً وشاهداً بما رأيت وبما سأظهر لك به، منقذاً إياك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أرسلك إليهم" (أعمال26/16-18) 


الروايه الاولى قاله قوم ولما توصل دمشق هايقالك عن جميع الترتيبات بسسس وماقولش اي حاجه خالص ولا قاله انه انتخبه خادم ولا اي حاجه
الروايه التالته قاله قم واخبره بالترتيبات وقاله انه انتخبه خادم وهايشهدله


وخد باله من قم دي ده معناه انه سقط لواحده


3- جاء في الرواية الثانية أن المسافرين مع بولس "نظروا النور وارتعبوا" (أعمال 22/9)، لكنه في الرواية الأولى يقول: "ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أعمال 9/7).  


الروايه التانيه نظروا ومن الي شافوه اترعبوووووا (هو مش يسوع المفروض انه جاله على هيئة نور والنور ده مش بيتشاف ولا ايه؟؟)
الروايه الاولى ماشوفش احد خالص  


4- جاء في الرواية الأولى والثانية أن بولس "وحده سقط على الأرض" (أعمال 9/4)، بينما المسافرون وقفوا، وفي الرواية الثالثة أن الجميع سقطوا، فقد جاء فيها "سقطنا جميعاً على الأرض" (أعمال 26/14).  

وحده سقط عالارض ده (انا مكتوب رقم الاصحاح )
والاصحاح الي انت كاتبته ده معناه انه سقط لواحده يأبو جهل


فسقط على الارض وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني


حط الف خط تحت سقط  (تدل عالمفرد)

سقطنا جميعاً على الأرض" (أعمال 26/14). 

سقطنا تدل عالجمع

ياترى هو سقط لواحده ولا كلهم سقطوا؟؟؟

وبعدين اتكلم براحه


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

منا رديت على كلامك دة انت بتستعبط؟؟؟


----------



## deko11 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بستعبط؟؟
فين يافادي فين 
زي واحد مثلا بيسألك انت بتشجع فريق ايه 
تقوم انت رادت عليه تقوله انا بحب السمك


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

> بستعبط؟؟
> فين يافادي فين
> زي واحد مثلا بيسألك انت بتشجع فريق ايه
> تقوم انت رادت عليه تقوله انا بحب السمك


 
سامحنى لو انت مبتشوفش مش مشكلتى


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

اسمع اخى الحبيب  deko11

بالرغم من أن اخى فادى قد أجابك على سؤالك مفترضاً حسن الاستيعاب والفهم الا انك تُصر على تفسير الامر بشكل دقيق جدا ... لذا فليكن لك ما تريد بنعمة المسيح

ورد فى أعمال الرسل اصحاح ( 9 ) عدد ( 7 ) الآيه :

7 *وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين ، يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحدا *

صح كده ؟

وورد فى اعمال الرسل ايضاً اصحاح ( 22 ) عدد ( 9 ) الآيه :

9 *والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني *

*نيجى بقى للتوضيح *

*فى الايه الاولى يقول : *

*يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً *

*اى يسمعون صوت بولس الرسول وهو يتحدث مع المسيح ولكنهم لم يروا مع من يتحدث *

*فى الايه الثانيه يقول :*

*نظروا النور ... لم يسمعوا صوت الذى كلمنى *

*اى انهم رأوا النور .. نور المسيح عندما ظهر له .. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت المسيح .. صوت الذى كلمنى *

*هل يوجد تناقض هنا ؟!!!!! *

*تحياتى*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

M O' M E N قال:


> *كاذب*
> Rom:3:7: 7 فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ.


 

*+*


وللرد على هذه النقطة بأسهاب راجع هذا الرابط هـــــــــــنا


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع ملينا قلة ادب*

*و مش حقل ادبي عليكم و اقللكم الحرامي هو رسولكم الي كان يقطع القوافل (قافلة ابو سفيان)*

*المهم الموضوع يغلق*


----------

